# Best car shovel for snow country



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a shovel that would work well to get a compact car unstuck if I framed it driving into snow too deep. The good old #2 round point doesn't work so well due to clearance and the angle of shovel.

Suggestions please.

Thanks,

Szumi


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't know if it is "Best" but I carry a USGI etool. You can put the shovel part at 90 deg from the shaft, helps to get snow from out under.

Got my wife an 'avalanche' (AKA rescue) type snow shovel, you can extend the shaft or not. About 20 bucks here in AK.

Good luck in finding something you like, getting stuck in a snow bank is not fun...


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing beats an old fashioned grain scoop shovel for moving a lot of snow quickly. I always carried one when I lived in ND, and it got a workout every winter. 

Whatever you get, the shovel needs a flat front edge and it should have sides so the snow doesn't slide off. I have also used what we called a coal shovel. It was smaller and more slender than a grain shovel, and it had a straight, long handle which made it nice to reach way under the car.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

A good shovel is important, but I would always carry 4 tire chains and 4 wood planks. After digging out the wheels and the frame the chains can be layed in front of the tires to get some traction. If that did not work I would put the wood planks (2 X 10 X 6 feet) directly in front of each tire to allow the car to lift its self off of the snow and drive out.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the grain scoop also mainly because it has the "D--<" shaped grip at the end of the handle. (Does that look like a shovel?) Makes it easier to control. The coal shovel usually doesn't have that type of handle.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a wooden-handle'd plastic shovel with a flat front edge and deep sides and of course, it has the D-shaped end on the handle itself. It bites into most snow quickly and easily, it is light enough that you can use it without killing yourself with a heart-attack and because there is no metal in it, it does not rust. Safe to place inside a vehicle (like my Jeep) where it does not really need to be "secured" in case of an accident.

I'll shoot a picture of my shovel later so that you can see what I mean.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Darlin' the best shovel is the one you have in the trunk when you need it. Any kind will do, as long as it is sturdy.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I spent one morning laying on my side with a small garden pick. It only had a 12" handle but swinging it under the car, breaking down the snow pillars holding up my car so my tires would touch the ground again got the job done.

That was a bunch of fun with a bruised sternum from a accident.

I keep looking for a better tool though.

Szumi


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

*I found what I'm keeping in the car.*

Gerber 30-000075 E-Tool Folding Spade with Serrated Blade.

I was looking for the Fiskars Etool the USMC is using but this was all I could find tonight. Winter is back again, I want to be ready this year.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

compact car? .... I don't think you would want a big scoop shovel banging around all winter ..... they make lite weight emergency snow shovels with collapsible handles .... bungee cord it to the trunk lid .... get an army shovel or hand pickax to bust up the tougher snowpile .... not a bad tool to keep in your backseat all year long


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use this one (although mine is camo). All metals, comes apart, works awesome. I have one in every car.

http://www.vtarmynavy.com/sport-utility-shovel.htm


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sentry, That looks very similar to the one I have. I got mine at Gander Mtn.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I use this one (although mine is camo). All metals, comes apart, works awesome. I have one in every car.
> 
> http://www.vtarmynavy.com/sport-utility-shovel.htm


I've seen that one. If I drove a 4x4 with some clearance it would work but my close to the ground Ford Focus needs a smaller scoop.


----------

